# Cassellario Giudiziale and Carichi Pendenti Certificates



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

I'm wondering if anyone can kindly assist me with my question.

I hold dual Australian and Italian passports but live in Australia.

My partner is Italian and we are currently applying for a Partner Visa in Australia.

In 2009 I lived in Italy for about 2 years. It started off as a vacation but I ended up staying on lol.

As part of our visa requirement I'm required to obtain the following documents as I lived in Italy for more than 12 months:

Certificato Generale del Cassellario Giudiziale and Certificato dei Carichi Pendenti della Procura.

Whilst i was living in Italy I never changed my residency but did open Italian bank accounts etc.

The majority of the time I was living in Reggio Calabria.

Can someone please tell me if I need to obtain these documents in Roma at the Procura della Repubblica presso il Tribunale di Roma as I'm not an Italian resident or must I go to the Procura della Repubblica di Reggio Calabria.

I'm in Italy at the moment. Can I apply online or must i apply in person?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

ladolcevita78 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can kindly assist me with my question.
> 
> ...


Not really sure many people will be in a position to help or advise but I would always say go local first. The local offices are more likely to have access to any records but if you were resident in Australia the entire time I am not sure you will be able to get any documents as there will be little to no record of your stay. 

Not sure how you opened a bank account without residency either, are you sure it wasnt just a prepaid card?

Kenzo


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

KenzoXIV said:


> Not sure how you opened a bank account without residency


I have an Italian bank account but have yet to get a permesso di soggiorno
:flypig:


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

PauloPievese said:


> I have an Italian bank account but have yet to get a permesso di soggiorno
> :flypig:


Fair play. When I tried to open an account they were really not convinced because I was not resident. They were only willing to offer a prepaid card..

Maybe the guy at the bank just couldn't be bothered that day:ranger:

Kenzo


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I was an Italian citizen with a newly issued Italian passport but I could not open an Italian bank account until I had arrived in Italy and obtained residence in my commune. However, I was advised that having a relative in Italy open it for me in their own name would not be a problem afterwhich I could change the name on the account.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Il Bankerino*



Italia-Mx said:


> I was an Italian citizen with a newly issued Italian passport but I could not open an Italian bank account until I had arrived in Italy and obtained residence in my commune. However, I was advised that having a relative in Italy open it for me in their own name would not be a problem afterwhich I could change the name on the account.


There undoubtedly subtleties that I'm missing here. :confused2: While I was in Italy, at the point at which I had an unregistered lease, the real estate agent escorted me to a bank where I opened a checking account so as to be able to pay the rent. I was told that being a non-resident the fees would be higher. This may be what others have referred to (as I recall) a "bank card account". I am however able to transfer (wire) funds in and to electronically pay bills.

I have entirely forgotten what question OP asked.

:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You opened a non resident account. 

Google

conto corrente non residenti

A few banks will pop up offering them.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

NickZ said:


> You opened a non resident account.
> 
> Google
> 
> ...


Yes, this is what I have. Fees are higher, and you cannot deposit money into the account in Italy. You can deposit money by FX transfer from overseas, and you can get an ATM/Bancomat card.

Sorry OP, this is very much off-topic now!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I should have also remembered the OP sounds like she was registered with the AIRE (Italians abroad) . The rules used to (and might still) allow AIRE registered people to open resident accounts.


----------

